# ID This fish please



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Im still a fairly new fisherman, so not sure what this is.This guy was not in my fish ID book, but the book is mainly for bag limit fish.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

bluefish


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluefsh!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

They will bite you. They make good shark bait.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, apparently my fish id book sucks because a blue fish in my book has two separate fins on top, which is why I didnt id him. 

He was fun to catch , I had a popping cork sitting out there with some cut bait under it and when I started reeling it in he just hit hard and put up a nice fight. I was hoping to catch some more just because he was so fun to catch.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

The picture in my fish id book looks more like this

http://www.seafoodsoftware.com/Images/bluefish.jpg


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you find one, there are usually more. Try a hard body suspension jerkbait like a Rapala X-Rap and you can catch them til you're tired of it. Use a 8 inch wire leader to keep from getting cut off.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluefish... bleed it by cutting the gills and hang it head first in a bucket of water or buried in thesand after you catch it.

Fillet it, cut out the deep red "blood line", then it's not so fishy. Do a Google searchfor "Bluefish Recipe"...

It's considered a"trash fish" around Pensacola but it's certainly edible, and it's NO trash fish up the east coast where they get pretty big, up to 30 pounds.

It's certainly fun to catch, full of teeth so be careful when you take the hook out. 

Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Or get the cheap Tsunami version of the XRap and you'll catch just as many and spend 3 bucks instead of 7. Usually ladyfish will be hanging around and you can catch those as well.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Blue, yes!! They are good smoked too!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Well Im about to find out how he taste in some zatarains and peanut oil


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm, like was said already, kinda fishy. edible but not my first choice. Fun to catch though!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

They will flip across the floor of your boat to bite 'cha!!:shedevil


----------



## Inshoreslayer24 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, that is a bluefish alright. Tried eating one once but it was too fishy for me. From experience, they will bite you. Made the mistake of trying to lip hold one when i was about 10 years old, and had no clue what it was. The bluefish clamped down on my thumb and would not let go for about five minutes! Never made that mistake again...lol


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Inshoreslayer24 (4/27/2009)*Yep, that is a bluefish alright. Tried eating one once but it was too fishy for me. From experience, they will bite you. Made the mistake of trying to lip hold one when i was about 10 years old, and had no clue what it was. The bluefish clamped down on my thumb and would not let go for about five minutes! Never made that mistake again...lol


yeah he didnt taste too good in zatarains. Edible but not quite "non fishy" enough for me. I have heard smoked is good but I would want to have a pile of them before going through the trouble of smoking them


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you bleedit out after you caught it? It makes all the difference.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope I waited till I got home but that was only a couple of hours


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Its a bluefish and I love em. Catch em on a gotcha a lot. Mrs. Ultralite gave an awesome recipe for preparing them. PM me if you're intersted. When they're around I take home a good mess of them for dinner. Also work great for chowder


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

If Mrs. Ultralite posted a recipe you can bet it's a good one. She knows her angling and cooking.


----------

